# Collision



## DarKestSun (5. Jun 2005)

kennt zufällig einer von euch eine strategie, mit der man eine richtig gute Kollisions erkennung schreiben kann?

ich weiß nich wie das im 3d bereich funzt, aber es muss doch ne möglichkeit geben die arbeitsweise auch für 2d zu benutzen.

ich will nich auf einzelne pixel zugreifen und schauen ob ich die berühre, sondern richtige kollisionserkennung
mit ner guten collision kann man winkel, kraft etc. berechnen, wie eben im 3d bereich

wenns ne möglichkeit für sowas in java gibt, bitte her damit


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Jun 2005)

Hier ist ein nettes Tutorial für 3D: www.peroxide.dk/papers/collision/collision.pdf


----------



## DarKestSun (21. Jun 2005)

Ich dachte da eher schon an source code... oder open source sachen, müssen nich fertig sein, aber so ansatz weise...


----------



## EgonOlsen (22. Jun 2005)

Aber da ist Beispielcode im Anhang. Sicherlich muss du das auf deinen Fall anpassen, aber das musst du vermutlich sowieso immer mehr oder weniger. Zugegeben, das Tutorial sieht vielleicht etwas heftig aus auf den ersten Blick, aber so wild ist es eigentlich nicht.


----------

